

How wet-suit pioneer Jack O’Neill shaped surfing culture - dluan
http://www.sfgate.com/travel/article/How-wet-suit-pioneer-Jack-O-Neill-shaped-6431340.php

======
mixmastamyk
Interesting, both this article and entry on Wikipedia say he invented the
wetsuit, though the body glove article says they invented it too. (Using the
word "practical".)

